# Baxter! has an ad on craigslist.. So sad..



## juliew19673 (Apr 11, 2008)

Baxter! needs a true crazy bunny home. I love the little guy to death but truly feel he will be better off in home or at least large apt. I posted him on this site, however so many people looked at him but not 1 inquired. Hoping that the craigslist will be better. Any suggestions on how best to screen people who call? I'm thinking I'll require that I come to their house to check them out - afraid someone will use him to feed their snake or something. Should I charge - have them make a donation to a local rescue? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

Interview them. I can help you with questions if you like (I do home visits to assess people for adopting bunnies from the RSPCA).

What is it you think he will get from there that he can't get with you?


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 11, 2008)

My best case scenario for Baxter! would be to go to a house where he can freely run around with perhaps even a bunny friend.. I feel so horrible for him having to sit outside on the patio all by himself all day - and then to be barricaded in a hallway in the evening. I probably (during the work week) spend about3 hours a day with him. If he can have a family that can let him run around the house all day- that would be fantastic! Better yet - if he could get someone with a yard - yee-gads!

I just want him to have the fullest, happiest life possible.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

To be honest, it sounds like you are doing a lot for Baxter! and he has a far better life with you than potentially with someone else. Could you consider, when he is neutered, taking him to have some bunny dates and choose a friend?

I just sort of think you think he is hard done by, but he isn't, not at all. Infact, he's a very lucky guy to have what you have been giving him.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 11, 2008)

Be very careful with the people you are dealing with both for Baxter and yourself. It's hard to say that he will be in a better home with someone else. Chances are good he could be in a lot worse situation 

Good luck!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats pretty sad for bunnies if what little attention he is getting from me is alot . 

I've been watching and reading all the other lucky bunny blogs and video's and thought - poor Baxter! he doesn't get to have any of that kind of fun that they do - running loose through the house; havingtheir own room. I can't block off the living room equipment (big screen; 3 gaming system, cable box, stero, surrond sound, dvd player, etc..) as it sits on an open stand and wires litterally run everywhere; can't put him in the loft upstairs as that is my boyfriends office and again - electronic equipment everywhere (yes my BF is an electronic junkie) - so that leaves Baxter! the upstairs patio ora small area in my bedroom.

No one will probably call for him anyhow or they will and I will not like any of them, so in the interim I will keep tryingoutmoving furniture around and buying him more and morebunny condos until one works. Then my BF cannotcomplain that I didn'tTRY to get him a home.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

He gets a lot more from you than most places, he is in a loving, warm home with all the food, toys, water he needs, he is not confined to a small space, he is with someone who loves him and wants to do what is best for him.

I doubt you will find the perfect home. I've not come across the perfect home for a rabbit yet because there isnt one really, just lots of good homes, and I think yours is a good home.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

Just a thought, if he had a girlie friend, he wouldn't need as much of your time, and an NIC cage would suit the pair of them down to the ground, and they don't take up much space, depending how you arrange them.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, well tried to setup the NIC cage last night - and there is apparently a learning curve (lol).. 2 boxes are not enough for the tall bunny condo idea I have in my brain. will be going back to Target for more. And your right, if Baxter! had a friend than I would not feel as bad - but then I may become single myselfif I did that. Perhaps have to talk to the BF about it and see if I can sway him.. I will ponder this over the weekend - you have made some good points.

On a separate thought - why does that one bun in the "logo" above have he/her ears wrapped up? Been curious about that for sometime now..


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

They've just got a toy on their head. I think it's slavetoabunny's Sparky or Scooter.

You can make an ace condo, but yes, it is a learning curve, but you could show your boyf that it doesn't take up much space and is convinient for everyone with a condo like that.


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 11, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> And your right, if Baxter! had a friend than I would not feel as bad - but then I may become single myselfif I did that.



Boyfriends may come and go, but bunnies are forever... Just kidding, I know what you mean, my DH is the same way. *sigh*

I agree with what Flashy said, I think your home is fine, and no matter how well you interview people you can never guarantee that they won't decide to rehome him somewhere bad, or jsut plain get tired of him and dump him in a shelter or something. PLus I always feel that anytime a bunny in a good situation gets rehomed, one in a shelter doesn't. I don't mean to be laying a guilt trip on you or anything, but I think really you are doing a fine job taking care of him. He has good food, plenty of space, and people who love him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

:shock:2 boxes not enough???

What are you considering?

I have these made so far....




















































With Pen attached:






These could easily be made into a solo cage..

This one houses Elvis on top and Wyatt on the bottom.
















This one houses the trio on the bottom and Chibi on top.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> On a separate thought - why does that one bun in the "logo" above have he/her ears wrapped up? Been curious about that for sometime now..



Hahaha......that is my Sparky. I stuck the remains of a willow ball on her ears. That's her diva princess crown!

BTW......It sounds as though Baxter! has a wonderful home with you. Sparky and Scooter only get around 4 hours of free roam time everyday. When they are under lockdown, they have a 5x8 exercise pen. If you could build a large NIC cage, I think Baxter! will be a perfectly content bunny, although I'm sure he is already.

I hope you can work things out.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 11, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *juliew19673 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And your right, if Baxter! had a friend than I would not feel as bad - but then I may become single myselfif I did that.
> ...



That was funny! The thing is, you know you've found a keeper when they put up with bunnies running and peeing on their new floor - and taking over their house, farm, paycheck, and entire life lol. 

All I can say is, I agree that it seems like you are providing a good life for Baxter! Many rabbits don't have homes at all, and lots of them are left in teeny tiny cages and are never handled at all. So I think you are doing a great job taking care of Baxter! 


However, if you feel like you do need to rehome him and have an add on Craigslist, you need to be very careful. Sadly, there are a lot more irresponsible bunny guardians out there than their are responsible ones. It's wonderful being on RO where you are exposed to so many people who take such good care of their bunnies, but they are hard to come by. So you need to interview them, I would do a home visit, ask for reference checks, and as for a small adoption fee to help rule out people just looking for what they think is an *easy* pet or something to give their kids, or to just have, just because. 

It's very hard to find a good home for a bunny, especially on craigslist or the like, there are so many bunnies people are offering for free because of their impulse buying, etc. Someone listed my website on one of those sites to see if people wanted to donate cages, etc. and I had hundreds of emails of people wanting to surrender rabbits to me immediently, and most of the rabbits were under 1 year old. 

Anyway, just be careful, do what you think is best, but don't feel like you are not caring enough for Baxter! because I don't think that is the case.

love those NIC setups Jade! Giving me ideas! 

Sorry for the LONG post!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. Yeah, it seemed from all of you good people on this site that there would be tons of great, crazy bunny people... I think I'll remove Baxter! from the craigslist and have a long talk with the BF. I've rescued many animals in my day (mostly feral cats) and its not something that I would ever stop doing so better to know if he is the type of guy who would put up with this now (and I'm sure he will be).

Also, thanks for the great NIC cage ideas; in thinking about it I ran out of zip ties last night - but am going to deconstruct what I did and go for the the 3 tier bunny condo that will fit nicely into the corner of bedroom.

Thanks to all for the advice and for letting me know that Baxter! might be just fine where he is (yay! w/me :biggrin2..


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin2oesn't hurt to give it a chance.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 11, 2008)

That's great to hear. Baxter! is one lucky guy!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 11, 2008)

Great! I think he will be much better off with you Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 11, 2008)

I loveSparky's Diva Crown and NEVER would have figured out what that was - LOL! 

Yes I'm going to move my bedroom furniture around and build that 3 tier condo using the NIC cubes and I think it will make Everyone at home a little less pissy (BF and cat both).. 

Thanks to all again - appreicate the advice.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 11, 2008)

Good news I hope the new setup works better and keeps everyone happy, including the BF & cat lol It's worth a try!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 11, 2008)

Awww, this is excellent news! I'm so glad you're going to give it a try! It really does sound as like he's very lucky to have a place with you, if he's in an NIC cage they're very roomy, and 3 hours out a day is quite a lot, especially when you compare it to the thousands of bunnies that probably are stuck at the end of gardens in really small hutches and hardly get any attention, let alone free run time. It's probably a lot more than we think unfortunately... 

Also, I don't know if this would help at all, but if Baxter! was in an NIC cage during the day, when you let him out, if you can't put all your wires out of his way, you could make a large pen of NIC cubes. For his playtime, if you're going to be supervising him, it might need to only be one or 2 grids high, and that can sort of fold around your living room to the size you need it to be... I don't know if this is making any sense, but if you only cable tie the pen together, it will bend into any shape that fits the space you have, and can fold away really easily too. You can also make it big enough that you can sit in it with him to bond with him too!

Again, I'm soo glad you're going to give things a go with Baxter! and I really look forward to more pictures and tales about him! Plus, we'll all be here to help you every step of the way with any information you might need!

Jen xx


----------



## ec (Apr 12, 2008)

Another thing you can do - for runaround time - is to either make a fence out of NIC cubes (you could fold it back, accordion-style, so that it will fold pretty flat when not in use) or else a dog exercise pen. That way Baxter could have free roam in the pen or fenced-off area when you're there to supervise, and - so long as there are no uncovered wires nearby - you'd be OK.

Also, it really *is* nice to have an extra bunny corral that can be moved from room to room.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you all for "explaining" to me that Baxter! is living large... What is funny is - when I came home tonight and went out on the patio (its warm thankfully now here in Los Angeles so he can stay out there all day and night) and I told him this was going to be his "Forever Home" for better or worse - he did a DBF! 

Now it might be that he had just been eating his nightly dinner salad (carrot, baby spinach, small celery stick, brocolli w/dried banana chips and a few cerrioes for the croutons) BUT - he did do it right after I told him. LOL! 

I think some of these buns understand english - Lord help me if he does. I feel very good with my decision to keep him after you all told me how bad itmight be for him to be rehomed (thanks Flashy for helping me so much these last few days) and keepthinking of that story I read on someonesBlog of the "Briar Patch" and would be heartbroken if he had to relive being homeless again.. So Baxter! is now a permanent member of RO!


----------



## Flashy (Apr 12, 2008)

Ha ha, I think some understand English too. Sounds like he knows when he's onto a good thing 

And no problem, I'm always more than happy to help, and my PM box is always open too


----------



## ec (Apr 12, 2008)

I bet he did understand what you told him - buns (and most other animals) are a lot smarter than we tend to think they are. 

Just for fun (a bit of a threadjack, but not entirely), check out http://language.rabbitspeak.com/rabbittalk.html ; also Temple Grandin's (animal behaviorist) book _Animals in Translation._


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 12, 2008)

:great:YAY!!! I'm so glad you are going to keep Baxter!! I always say that they don't learn how to live with us, we learn how to live with them because we love them so much.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 12, 2008)

*ec wrote: *


> Just for fun (a bit of a threadjack, but not entirely), check out http://language.rabbitspeak.com/rabbittalk.html ;


Oh, that site is GREAT! I love it! I can nose wiggle with Mouse for ages now... and it really does help you understand some of the crazy stuff that bunnies do!


----------



## ec (Apr 12, 2008)

*mouse_chalk, *I think our buns are waiting for someone to given them an equivalent site, so that they can finally understand why we humans are so weird!  (Only half-joking; I'm sure we do a lot of things that seem very strange to them!)


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have perfected the NIC cage setup (yay me!). Its 3 panels wide by 2 panels deep and has 3 floors, however Baxter has only figured out the first two. He seems rather upset by the the whole "jail" setup and I think he would be happier in the hall way, but unfortunately for him this is much more convenient for me and my BF (need to shampoo the carpet there tomorrow). 

I'm keeping him inthe NIC"jail"overnight so that he can adjust to this and then tomorrow and he can go back out on the patio we're he has room to run around. 

Haven't yet told the BF this is forever (going to try the - well I tried to get him adopted, but apparently its not that easy card) and hopefully in the interim, he will fall in love with the little guy; as he is the one that took the photos of him that I have on this site - while I was at work mind you - so I think it might be an easy sell. 

Sorry for the long post - and thanks once agian to you all for your advice and support. But look for my many questions to come up Baxter! and our ongoing life together. 

Julie, one very happy Bun owner.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 13, 2008)

Jade, on a seperate note, I completely copied yourNIC cage photos(thank you so much for posting). It gave me the "blue print" that was suggested on a separate page of this site and Baxter! now has whatdesign wasin my head. The zip ties were not working for me and the "connectors" that came has thus far worked well (2 hrs. and counting) Thanks again and will post a photo next week of what I came up.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2008)

Julie, I'm really glad to hear that Baxter! will be staying with you forever! Good luck telling your boyfriend, I hope he takes it well. It must be a little stressful knowing you have to talk about it and not being sure what he'll say. If it makes you feel a bit better, my boyfriend wasn't thrilled with the idea of getting bunnies, but he went along with it and now he likes them quite well (providing they don't bite him or pee on the couch, luckily these things are rare) and he says they have way more personality than he thouht they did.

And Baxter! is definitely an official RO member now because I have given him a nickname! He is [email protected] now :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 13, 2008)

Baxter! will adapt to his new setup. It's not a prison, don't worry.

Often, the connectors by themselves come apart, so you can use the cable ties along with the connectors to secure it further. That might work better for you than just cable ties, or just connectors


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Jade, on a seperate note, I completely copied yourNIC cage photos (thank you so much for posting). It gave me the "blue print" that was suggested on a separate page of this site and Baxter! now has whatdesign wasin my head. The zip ties were not working for me and the "connectors" that came has thus far worked well (2 hrs. and counting) Thanks again and will post a photo next week of what I came up.


YAY! Glad that it helped. I have NIC coming out of my ears.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sure Baxter! will get used to it.

The first time we made a NIC condo, I moved the bunny from a too-small store cage, to her new 3 story condo. She was so mad about it. But she got used to it.


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so glad you got the NIC cube cage thing figured out and that Baxter! will be staying with you.  You really are providing him a wonderful home. Hope the BF and cat come around soon. 

And we will continue to get Baxter! updates and pictures. I have one in a 2 panel by 3 panel with 1 level and it is just fine. He gets about an hour of run time in the morning and a couple of hours in the evening. I'm sure Baxter! will get used to this set up.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey! How's Baxter! doing today? Is he getting any more used to his NIC cage? I'd love to see some more pics of him! 

Jen xx


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 14, 2008)

Baxter! is doing great in his new NIC "jail". He actually seems pretty happy in there now - doing many DBF's.. Only down side is that the cat now likes to walk up to it and hiss at him - so trying to cover a corner of it so he can get away from her torment... Thanks for asking.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 14, 2008)

You can pop in a small cardboard box for him to use as a hidey house. I gave Annabel one, made a door (it has grid windows as well), and she loves it! She hides in it, lies on top of it, digs at it, throws it around when she wants me to pay attention to her, etc. 

I am glad you decided to keep him. :biggrin2:I'd have been sad myself not to see him on the forum anymore, he's so adorable!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 14, 2008)

Good idea - will do, but I bet he does the same with it as yours and willl use at 7:00 AM to make noise with it to wake me up.. Don't even need an alarm clock anymore, Baxter! will start throwing something - which wakes up the cat - who in turn starts screaming at me at 7:00 AM; I prefer to get up at 8:00 AM, but apparently I am out voted each AM.. LOL..


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not to hijack...but every night between 2 am and 3 am Mopsy decides to let us know her food dish is empty.....metal dish...ceramic tile bottom......from 3rd story to bottom. You get the idea


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 14, 2008)

:nerves1- I guess I should be happy to get to sleep through the night! Lol.. That was too funny though.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL In the middle of the night sometimes, Clover and Bo decide they need me. They both have wooden hanging toys with bells on the bottom. These are their slave bells to summon the slaves for duty. They start off soft, but if we don't react quick enough - it's amazing how hard they can ring those tiny bells.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 15, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Don't even need an alarm clock anymore, Baxter! will start throwing something - which wakes up the cat - who in turn starts screaming at me at 7:00 AM; I prefer to get up at 8:00 AM, but apparently I am out voted each AM.. LOL..



LOL! Yeah, thats the thing with rabbits... kiss goodbye to your lie-ins! We always use to like to sleep in at weekends, but if the bunnies aren't fed by 9.30 am at the absolute latest, they just throw EVERYTHING aroung until we get up! We can hear it all the way upstairs with all the doors shut... Sometimes Barney will just hurl himself at the door of his NIC until it comes off, that's where cable ties come in handy too! 

I'm glad Baxter! is doing well! I'm sooo glad you're keeping him! :biggrin2:

and Bo, LOL! at Clover and Bo, when you get there, what do they want? Just to say hi I bet?!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)

Nevermind - I got my answer!

I'm so happy you are keeping him with you!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have come to find (thankfully so) that Baxter! and most likely alll buns are some of the most loving and forgiving animals. Baxter! has taught me patience,AND has reminded me to be "silly" in life. 

The sillyness I appreciate the most.. Its such a joy to see him when I get home from work or wake up in the morning, mind you this moment only happenswhen he can stay outside on the patio during the night, and NOT when's he's grumpy that he has to spend the night in the "NIC" jail in my bedroom, when its too cold at night - then I get the 5:00 AM wake up call. 

Now that its becoming Summer in Los Angeles, I think his grumpiness (sp) will change to when I come home and let him out of the NIC cage onto the patio he will be grumpy; or his only choice is to come to work with me and hang out in my office all day. When we get home from these days (due to Vet visits or work on the apartment), or its too hot outside to leave him all day and already knowing he hates the NIC cage so I bring him to work with me)he is so exhausted when he gets home that he is"cranky" but to tired to be mad.. 

Concerned he's young and being stressed out being dragged from "his patio" to my office or the NIC cage in the bedroom, but - I gotta do what I can.. Am I maybe (as my BF says) projecting my feelings onto Baxter! and he is just fine sitting the day/night through in the NIC cage or patio?

Feeling guilty and somewhat manipulated by my Bun.. LOL!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 18, 2008)

And further THANKS to whoeverchanged the "thread" of this post to state "resolved".. I really tried to figure out how to move it, but has come in handy to ask further questions... But again, thanks!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)

You're welcome 

btw - be sure not to take Baxter! from his patio into cool a/c and back and forth like that. I think they say it's a sudden20Â° difference can kill them.

This is part of the reason I am being forced to put Tony outside in a hutch. He'll be in the heat at the fair in July so we need to get him used to the temps. He's used to about 68Â° F all the time..... 90Â° F is going to be a big shock if we don't ease him into it.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 18, 2008)

OMG! I had no idea - thank you for telling me; luckily my apartment does not get that cool even w/the A/C.. But my Vet was telling me that bun's should not be left oustide when it gets to even just the high 70's..


----------

